# Painting stock 17s.



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So the time has come where I decide to go aftermarket with wheels or refinish what I have. I don't really like too much that is out there. I really do like the stock 18s after looking into widening them and changing the offsets to fit more appropritate tires, it changed my thinking.

So I'm sticking with stock 17s.

I'm painting my calipers red and the brackets red.

I'm thinking of doing my rims a gun metal grey as I've seen lots of GTOs with that color and like the look.

I was thinking of doing the inside of the wheel in the same red as my calipers. I think it will give off a red look but not over do it.

Opinions/advise?

I'm planning on wet standing/rattle can/clear.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

powder coat them

painted ones tend to chip.........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> powder coat them
> 
> painted ones tend to chip.........


$20 a wheel to do myself VS $75+ a wheel to powdercoat.

I do understand that powdercoating is stronger, but I'm seem many painted wheels that stand the time if they are prep and cleared properly.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> $20 a wheel to do myself VS $75+ a wheel to powdercoat.
> 
> I do understand that powdercoating is stronger, but I'm seem many painted wheels that stand the time if they are prep and cleared properly.


Wow that is very high for powder coating with todays' economy.

I've heard of $150 for a full set.......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> Wow that is very high for powder coating with todays' economy.
> 
> I've heard of $150 for a full set.......


Maybe I'll look into it again, but I remember when I checked at teh beginning of summer it wasn't near that cheap.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

You can paint them if you like but I would'nt do it. Painted wheels just don't seem to last long and they will chip very easily. Plus you should sand blast them and prime them before paint is added. You can get them powder coated and they will look much better. What about NON OEM wheels. You can find a nice set of after market wheels fairly cheap and you can get 17s so you won't have to purchase new tires.

My car is in the shop right now for Wheels, tires and a few other items. I found a new set of AZA-Z08s from a supplier for under 525.00 for all 4 of them. They are 18 inch. 8.5 wide in the front and 9.5 wide in the rear


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I could be wrong but OEM wheels are painted, not powdercoated and they seem to last. It's all in the surface prep. I would go for it and paint them graphite color (gunmetal grey). Just my .02


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I really didn't post to debate out paint vs powedercoat. Paint has come along way over the years and will work just fine. My car isn't a show car so it doesn't have to be 100% perfect and last forever. Chances are my wheels will get curbed by my g/f or someone while I am deployed.

I am very good with prep and painting. I've done my interior as well as NiteShaded several sets of tails that came out perfect. Its all about prep and good clear as the clear is what protects everything.

I'm looking for color options on on PBM on red. Keep in mind I blacked out my tails, side markers, arrows, ect. I only have a red and grey pin stripe that is painted on and a 40th anaversary painted in red and grey over my GTO logo on my fenders.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I really didn't post to debate out paint vs powedercoat. Paint has come along way over the years and will work just fine. My car isn't a show car so it doesn't have to be 100% perfect and last forever. Chances are my wheels will get curbed by my g/f or someone while I am deployed.
> 
> I am very good with prep and painting. I've done my interior as well as NiteShaded several sets of tails that came out perfect. Its all about prep and good clear as the clear is what protects everything.
> 
> I'm looking for color options on on PBM on red. Keep in mind I blacked out my tails, side markers, arrows, ect. I only have a red and grey pin stripe that is painted on and a 40th anaversary painted in red and grey over my GTO logo on my fenders.



Seeing that you have a PBM car with red and grey pin stripe. I would paint the wheels grey and try to match the color of the pin stripe or go with a gun metal color


----------

